# Pumilio Blue Jeans



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

This is the reason i got into the frog hobby, about time ..................



































Their tank ( which is alot more grown in right now )


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they look awsome, i love that first pic!!


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice frogs! I`ve always wanted some of these as well.
Looks like they are enjoying their viv. 
How many do you have in there? a pair?
Nice job!


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Yes they are 1.1 .... been courting for 2 days straight. Crossing my toes


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

wow very very cool best of luck and sweet pics 
craig


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

They sure don't waste any time ..


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow thats great^^^ Also that first picture is a prize winner!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Interesting Damian. Good luck with them.

I too actually started out looking for Blue Jeans. My son at the time was enamored with them from a rainforest book he had. He was 5.

I can even remember having a conversation with someone [who I found out later was the DB creator Joe Hickson] about them in one of the aisles of Black Jungle....

disappointed to hear they were so rare, I was at least happy to see some at BJ.

Have never had the pleasure of working with any though..

Best,


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I am not expecting these eggs to make it to froglets as we all know blues are some of the hardest frogs to succesfully breed. I am just happy that i know it is 1.1 for sure.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW ! they are gorgeous 
congratulations on the clutch.
let me know when you get some froglets.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

denfrogs said:


> WOW ! they are gorgeous
> congratulations on the clutch.
> let me know when you get some froglets.


Yeah I'm in NY if you need a perm babysitter for any froglets hehe -


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

froglet said:


> I am not expecting these eggs to make it to froglets as we all know blues are some of the hardest frogs to succesfully breed. I am just happy that i know it is 1.1 for sure.


Have you ever thought about using other pumilios as surrogate parents? I have heard of people using Bastimentos to sucsessfuly raise blue jeans tads.

edit: Also I heard the trick to getting bastimentos to transport the tads and take care of them. Was to quietly replace the clutch of bastimentos eggs with the BJ eggs and not letting them know about it.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

yes i am aware of that method but first the eggs have to develop and second i need to let the parent give it a try first and see how they do, who knows maybe ill be lucky..


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Brent seems to be really successful with it (parents raising their own tads) -


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

^^ your right it is always better to give the parents a go at it first.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

AWESOME frogs!! I too have always kept an open viv for these. Good luck with your eggs. I hope to see more of these around in the future.
keith


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Yea Damian, good luck with these guys. let me know when your ready to trade, lol.
Charles


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Charles 

Let make sure they make it first lol =P , then we talk hehe ...


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

I wish you good luck with those eggs. It would be great to see more of these guys in the hobby.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Well today is day 3 and eggs look good so far ...... they were deposited on a good brom high in the tank with plenty of ventilation. The only issue is it dries out a little fast so i am misting to make sure they will be ok , the mom will do the rest .


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

nice. it really is sad to have seen how many were imported and how few still remain in the hobby. i had a female in the late 90s and purchased her from a pet store for $90. if only i could find some for that price now . well good luck!!! and im sure you've received many many comments / PMs like this but if your ever interested in letting some juvies go be sure to drop me a line.

in response to heaventreeofstars they were imported in MASSIVE quantities in 98-99 but there are so few left because they are not particularly good frogs to keep (ease of care) and the majority of people who have them don't post about them (IMO) because of the simple fact that they would receive obnoxious #s of posts / PMs etc. just like mine above  (asking for froglets). 

i wish you the absolute best of luck with these guys. they are truly beautiful. please keep us posted as to the breeding venture.

james


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I will post pics as i go along, here are some i missed 


Nov 14










nov 15









nov 16









As you can see in the last picture the egg by itself was no fertilized and is very brown, as far as the others go i am not liking the white fuzz on them and would say right now they will not make it, two more days and i should know for sure.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

lets see an updated shot of the viv.

Great frogs by the way.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

crb_22601 said:


> lets see an updated shot of the viv.
> 
> Great frogs by the way.


x2


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Here are the pics fellas ..


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

nice, is that euro style? where do they spend most of their time?


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice viv.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

yes that is a euro vent and they are preaty much all over the place , running around all over the tank.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

so any new egg action going on? how old are those guys?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Hah, looks like you finally got them Damian. Congrats... they're gorgeous.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

No new action ATM. The male calls constantly but nothing , female is not interested. As i predicted the eggs went bad but atleast they are a pair. They are about 1.5 years of age . Lets hope they get a new batch soon, very exciting stuff ...................


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Now these are Pumilio! One of the best frogs of all time.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

These are the frogs i remmember staring at in books at school, Love them.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

same for me... actually i think this frog is the very first "tropical" frog that i can remember from childhood. for years and years whenever someone said dart frog i would think of this frog and actually as a kid i thought this was the only dart frog there was. still and always will be my favorite frog, although i have never seen any for sale.. best of luck to ya i hope they start producing like mad


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

This is their second attempt............ the eggs are a bit too submerged for my taste but if i have learned something is to leave them alone and let them do what they do.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice!! best of luck


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm very jealous! Good luck man and please keep us updated. These are my fav frogs!


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Very beautiful frogs.

Rich


----------

